# Vegas, less shit?



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't like it.

But sort of have to go. Where's the best non-"Vegas!!" stuff?

I'm already thinking Fremont Street. Binions, that kind of thing. Is there anything else? old school?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 17, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> But sort of have to go. Where's the best non-"Vegas!!" stuff?
> 
> I'm already thinking Fremont Street. Binions, that kind of thing. Is there anything else? old school?



Vegas:  An artificial environment, full of artifical people, having artificial fun.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2010)

Rides on top of Stratosphere??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 17, 2010)

I had real fun when I went. Well, as real as the fun I have anywhere else when I'm enjoying myself.

As with any place, it's what you make of it.


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2010)

You weirdo!  

Hire a sports car, get a hooker, take huge mounts of cocaine, it's your midlife crisis dream mate 

P.S Will I fit in your case?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> Hire a sports car, get a hooker, take huge mounts of cocaine, it's your midlife crisis dream mate


 
Check, check, check


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2010)

Didn't know about the car, well done


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2010)

Was only a Mustang:


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2010)

You could head up to Area 51 and the Lil Alien inn...






Long drive though!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I had real fun when I went. Well, as real as the fun I have anywhere else when I'm enjoying myself.
> 
> As with any place, it's what you make of it.



This - I loved Vegas and really want to go back.

Freemont Street is different to the Strip but it is still pretty full on Vegas. 

Have you been before, if you haven't then I would throw myself into doing all the 'artificial' Vegas stuff. Go to the top of the Eiffel Tower, go to the Shark Reef Aquarium at the Mandalay Bay, watch the Volcano at the Mirage and the fountains at the Bellagio, go to the shopping centres at the Venetian and Caesar's Palace, yeah it can be tacky and artificial but it can also be quite fun!


----------



## Janh (Nov 17, 2010)

*In praise of...*

Vegas, so much to do if you don't like the casinos. 

I liked the Atomic Testing Museum on East Flamingo, it's a great Smithsonian museum of, er atomic explosions.

Went to the the pinball museum, more of a seedy floor full of old style and new machines. Lots of fun.

Hiking or just drive through Valley of Fire National Park, really close (about 1hr drive) just over the Sunrise Mountains in the west. Further afield, Zion National Park is spectacular.

Try and get a tour of the Nellis Air Force Base nearby. Static displays of recent and old time planes. Always something taking off or landing.

Visit the Auto Collection in the Imperial Palace Casino on the Strip. Sadly, the Liberace museum is closed now.

And my all time favourite breakfast place, the Omelet House (sic) on West Charleston.

Lovely pub and microbrewery the Triple 7 in downtown Vegas, at the Main Street Station casino. Good beer and dining.

There's a new bridge just opened that bypasses the Hoover Dam on Lake Mead, well worth a visit for the views.

Discount outlet shopping mall with great Japanese buffet called Makinos eat as much as you like for not very much, then go shopping.

Oh I love Vegas, and the tat too. Talking of which, the Bellagio fountains are fun.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> You weirdo!
> 
> Hire a sports car, get a hooker, take huge mounts of cocaine, it's your midlife crisis dream mate
> 
> P.S Will I fit in your case?







QueenOfGoths said:


> Have you been before



Yep been before a few times, although it will have changed loads since then I'm sure. It was fun for conferences, but never had an interest in going back under my own steam.

If I had a choice, I'd go to Hong Kong or Tokyo instead, but I'm being gifted on this, so can't complain too much.



Janh said:


> Vegas, so much to do if you don't like the casinos.



Cheers for that list. There's a couple of things there that have caught my eye.

Oh and I learnt today that you can smoke indoors. In bars. Now that really _does_ rock.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 17, 2010)

If I had to go to vegas I'd have to go and meet these guys, they ROCK  

http://www.history.com/shows/pawn-stars/bios/pawn-stars


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2010)

so Yeh paolo about that +1 i would have thought they'd let you take some kind of partner no?


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

zenie said:


> so Yeh paolo about that +1 i would have thought they'd let you take some kind of partner no?


 
I'd have to fund that. Maybe I could get my money back by pimping you out.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 17, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Yep been before a few times, although it will have changed loads since then I'm sure. It was fun for conferences, but never had an interest in going back under my own steam.
> 
> If I had a choice, I'd go to Hong Kong or Tokyo instead, but I'm being gifted on this, so can't complain too much.
> 
> ...


 
Not just bars, in _lifts _too.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 17, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Vegas:  An artificial environment, full of artifical people, having artificial fun.


 
Thus spoke a fucking depressive. Vegas is ace.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Not just bars, in _lifts_ too.


 
Now that's just being silly.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2010)

You've just missed the Vegas Valley Book Festival, sadly

Have a meal at the top of the Stratosphere

Go and see Penn & Teller at the Rio

http://www.artslasvegas.org/ might be a good resource

Las Vegas Museums

There might be some stuff on at UNLV

fremont street isn't much less vegas than the rest of vegas tbh - I like The El Cortez down there and poker lessons at Binions and The Excalibur are fun - the fremont street experience is fun - just remember to

 keep your hand on your wallet when you're looking up at the lights 

go to the cinema - in America
go for a swim - in America
get the bus - in America

it's all different and therefore fun, imho


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2010)

How about finding some derelict buildings, sneaking in, taking a load of photos and posting them here?


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> How about finding some derelict buildings, sneaking in, taking a load of photos and posting them here?


 
Actually I did ponder doing some of the storm drains.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Throbbing Angel said:


> poker lessons at Binions


 
Ah yeah, I've seen that recommended in a few write ups. That would be good. I've never really understood the way the betting rounds work, so maybe I'll learn at last.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Actually I did ponder doing some of the storm drains.


 
There must be a lot of weird left-over spaces in Vegas... behind the facades as it were. I'm imagining it being like walking round the back of a film set. Probably with more security guards though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Ah yeah, I've seen that recommended in a few write ups. That would be good. I've never really understood the way the betting rounds work, so maybe I'll learn at last.



11am daily - used to be anyway - at The Excalibur (other end of Vegas) you get free hot dogs and chile in the afternoon - its not good but its there - be careful though  - you lose hours - we missed a Tom Jones concert because we were playing Poker 

The El Cortez used to have some of the cheapest tables in Vegas (10c roulette a few years back-all the locals went batshit when it went up to a quarter   )
the cheap table are great to learn on, and if you play slowly, you can have your fill of free booze for next to n'owt down fremont (kaluha and cream for breakfast)


The best thing for me was that it truly is a 24hour culture - I don't sleep properly so when I wake up at 2 4 5 whatever, I can go and get whatever I want, pretty much, a meal, a drink, a chat with an ex cop from Ny who has just lost six grand on red - it's all good


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

I might play a bit of poker (not interested in the other stuff because there's no skill.), how low-stakes can you go?

But, hey, I just found this:

http://www.neonmuseum.org/the-boneyard.html

Now that's more my type of thing.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

teuchter said:


> There must be a lot of weird left-over spaces in Vegas... behind the facades as it were. I'm imagining it being like walking round the back of a film set. Probably with more security guards though.


 
I think it's probably all about timing. Most stuff (I assume) gets flattened fairly swiftly, to make way for the next thing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2010)

Nevada Gov website looks useful too

and

http://travelnevada.com/tourist-attractions/cultural-activities.aspx


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 17, 2010)

Isnt there a whole city under Vegas where people live? They spend the days going around the casinos looking for forgetten money in the bottom of the slots etc, and then retire underground at night...

Ahhh - here it is....

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-people-living-in-drains-below-Las-Vegas.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-How-1-000-people-live-shimmering-strip.html
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/sin-city-underground-tunnels/18773


----------



## zenie (Nov 17, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> I'd have to fund that. Maybe I could get my money back by pimping you out.


 
Worth a shot, might get a buck or two 

I just want to be pretend to be Ginger ok? 

and we could get married, (by Elvis natch) THAT'd be a new experience for both of us


----------



## Janh (Nov 18, 2010)

Free drinks when you play slots/tables at a casino, smoking is actively encouraged - this is adult heaven. In Vegas non smokers are allocated a small section out of the way, or it just doesn't exist. Sad, but true.

I find watching Scorsese's Casino good preparation for the dark side of the place, think of those holes in the desert while driving out of town.


----------



## paolo (Nov 18, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Isnt there a whole city under Vegas where people live? They spend the days going around the casinos looking for forgetten money in the bottom of the slots etc, and then retire underground at night...
> 
> Ahhh - here it is....
> 
> ...


 
Yep, interesting stuff. I've just ordered the book, 'Beneath the Neon'.


----------



## paolo (Nov 18, 2010)

zenie said:


> Worth a shot, might get a buck or two
> 
> I just want to be pretend to be Ginger ok?
> 
> and we could get married, (by Elvis natch) THAT'd be a new experience for both of us


 
Actually, doing something *really* tacky is probably the right way to do Vegas.


----------



## zenie (Nov 18, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Actually, doing something *really* tacky is probably the right way to do Vegas.


 
Did I just propose to you? 

I love tacky! My dream wedding that is...


----------



## paolo (Nov 18, 2010)

zenie said:


> Did I just propose to you?


 
I trust you went down on a bended knee.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 18, 2010)

*buys hat*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 24, 2010)

another
http://flavorpill.com/lasvegas


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 25, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> I might play a bit of poker (not interested in the other stuff because there's no skill.), how low-stakes can you go?



2 dollar small blind 4 dollar big, Golden Nugget (it's on the old strip).  Still I won 200 dollars by the end of the night (6am).


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 25, 2010)

The Attic is the best thing about Vegas (for me) http://atticvintage.com/wordpress/?page_id=50


----------



## Janh (Nov 29, 2010)

*Springs Preserve*

Springs Preserve sounds like an interesting place too.



> The Springs Preserve is a 180-acre cultural institution designed to commemorate Las Vegas' dynamic history and to provide a vision for a sustainable future. The Preserve features museums, galleries, outdoor concerts and events, colorful botanical gardens and an interpretive trail system that meanders through a scenic wetland habitat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm so jealous. I've been out of the UK, and on a plane, exactly once, and that was to get married in Vegas in 01. What an experience. Yeah, it's essentially everything that's wrong with American (and global) consumerism in one tacky, neon place, but I fucking love it. Every single person has a story, usually a tragic one.


----------



## Freaky (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.thegunstorelasvegas.com/


----------



## openheartsoftly (May 8, 2011)

Likely I'm too late to help, still, since I lived there 30 of my life's years...

If you don't want to be around the glittery casinos trying to spot stars or trying to win a fortune try the sights around the city as mentioned in another reply.

Zion, Utah is about a 3 to 4 hour drive & if you're brave enough to hike the narrows, you won't regret it.

Or

There's a little mountain, about a 500 foot gain, north west from the strip, Lone Mountain - if you climb it just before sunset the veiw is spectacular. Take the west face as it has a well warn trail, unless you're a climber, the east face isn't too challenging if you've had some experience as there's no actual trail.

If you're lucky enough to be there during a full moon - seeing it rise and chase the sun from the sky from the top of Lone Mountain, with the strip's neon starting to glow beyond the moon, you won't forget the amazingness you'll see.

Red Rock Canyon is about a 45 minute drive from the strip at Charleston Blvd - if you like to bike ride - the 13 mile loop will awe you and the trails availabe off the road will show you colors and a quiet beauty I can't express with words.

If you like guns or shooting or horse back riding - go over around Cowboy Mountain and you'll find what you need.

Take yourself over to Spring Mountain Ranch.

Hike La Madre Springs around 5 pm and wait for the Big Horns to come down and drink - view from a distance, for obvious reasons.

Go up to Mt. Charleston, hike the Bristlecone trail or go up to see Raintree - I think its the oldest living thing in NV - if I remember right.

Vegas can be amazing.


----------

